# Bot - le robot rigolo



## ergu (4 Avril 2012)

Vous n'êtes pas sans avoir remarqué que nos chers *noirs&gras* nous avaient dotés d'un bot forum qui répond comme un couillon dans le mini-bar.

Je me suis amusé à le faire chanter : 
(C'est du mini-bar, ça se lit du bas vers le haut - sinon, on comprend rien, quoi.)












Et vous ?
Qu'allez-vous faire faire à ce nigaud de robot ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2012)

Veut pas jouer avec moi


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2012)

Hé, hé, hé






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------

Pour l'instant, le bot ne semble réagir qu'aux questions "Qui ?" et "Tu l'as vu ?" mais faisons confiance à nos bons* gras&noirs* pour y ajouter d'autres options toutes plus amusantes les unes que les autres !


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il a répondu à Nephou avec
Met tes basses
Kate


----------



## Nephou (4 Avril 2012)

ça c&#8217;est à cause du crâne ancestral qui me donne une force toute puissante


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2012)

J'ai cliqué parce que j'avais lu "Nephou, le bot rigolo"


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2012)

vBulletin le radin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ergu.



Hin hin hin©


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> ça cest à cause du crâne ancestral qui me donne une force toute puissante



 Maître


----------



## ergu (5 Avril 2012)




----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2012)

Pas facile


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2012)

En cette période de campagne on pourrait tout aussi bien proposer des questions/réponses pour étoffer les dialogues avec le Bot.

Genre si j'écris _lol_ le bot répond _Bot forums fout une paire de baffes à aCLR_.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2012)

Tu aimes te prendre des baffes ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu aimes te prendre des baffes ?


kate


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2012)

Kate  :rose:


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2012)

Casse ?

Rot ?

Bi ?


----------



## subsole (6 Avril 2012)

Ké ?
Li ?
Mo ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Bistou ?

Deli ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2012)

et bien sûr le célèbre Curé Féla


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## Madalvée (6 Avril 2012)

Quitter
J'veux parler à mon avo


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2012)

plus un(e) mot!


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2012)

Le bot physique non rigolo ... le *Bigdog* ... mais avec tout le bruit qu'il fait on le voit venir de loin ! :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Hin hin hin©



pas mieux...  :love:


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2012)

n'est plus !


----------



## ergu (22 Mai 2012)

Ce sont bien toujours les meilleurs qui partent les premiers...


----------



## boodou (23 Mai 2012)

c'était trop bot pour être vrai.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2012)

Il n'était pas très bot, mais il n'avait jamais eu de bot non plus


----------



## ergu (25 Mai 2012)

Comment vous êtes en train de sa-bot-rder mon bot fil !
Bande de na-bot bot-rdéliques et bot-rnés !
Hé, hé.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2012)

Vivement le bot burger chez Charly's ce midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mai 2012)

qui...qui me parle ?
allo ?

étrange...:mouais:


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2012)

ouaih, si c'est comme ça, je bot en touche.


----------

